# Leo hatchling - what morph?



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

has anyone had a leo hatchling with head patterning like this before?
any idea what morph you think it could be?


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

looks like a mack murphy patternless, what are the parents?


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

boywonder said:


> looks like a mack murphy patternless, what are the parents?


I`d go along the same lines - certainly thinking a Murphy`s Patternless, poss Mack (though is there a hint of yellow shading?). Nice and `patternless` too for a Patternless!


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

i third that


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Why mack murphys patternless? I thought murphy patternless babies had like water marks on them as babies? Maybe some blizzard in there somewhere?


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

their markings can vary and are very like this, usually with more markings but not always, blizzard wouldnt have any pattern


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

maybe it looks mack because of the white tail and head? the body is distinctly yellowy

i just wondered what peeps thought it was without me saying what the parents were, its the second baby from this pairing with the watermarks on, this one its really pronounced though.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i've changed my mind , i now think its a yellow blizzard, murphy pattys have more pronounced watermarks as stated by nuttybabez


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Well it looks like a blizzard to me apart from the black head and black spots - I dunno why they are there?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

is there anywhere else apart from leopard gexko wiki that has hatchling pictures?
the morphs i want the pictures for there arnt any on there!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

IMO Blizzard: victory:.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

whats with the black bits on her head?


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

look at this link Hatchling from this morning - GeckoForums.net


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

pigglywiggly said:


> whats with the black bits on her head?


Black/dark grey head in baby Blizzards is fairly common.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

the other hatchling is a month old and still has the watermarks on, is that normal?


----------

